# Pink Ivory solid bar and seating



## Ken10 (Jan 25, 2019)

I recently received this solid Pink Ivory bar and seating, weighing about 2000lbs. Can anyone tell me the value and do wood carvers/turners buy such items.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks like a finished product. Do you expect someone to pillage it for wood to turn or carve?


----------



## Ken10 (Jan 25, 2019)

Space is now a problem and to give you an idea, the two seating boards could accommodate 8 people. The history of the piece is fascinating. I'm in South Africa btw and the tree came from Mozambique, where it was roughly ripped by tribal craftsmen, using a pit and a two man saw. They sold it on and it was abandoned in 1974 when Portugal abandoned the country. It was repurchased and designed into it's present state by chain saw artist. He pinned each membet with antique rail tie screws each stamped with the year, 1901 etc. It was brought to South Africa in the early 79s. I made the owner a 12 seater Kiaat dining table in exchange. That was alk he would take. It's worth very much more. As I say space is a problem for this beautiful piece, so it needs a new home.


----------

